# Any mice in fife!!!!??????!?!?!?!?!



## rodentloverfife1 (Jan 4, 2012)

HELP SOMONE! im in desperate need of pet mice! i have tank set up with everything for them! im in fife and if you know anyone with them for sale or your selling call 07527231695 or text please! any help would be great 


07527231695
07527231695

07527231695
07527231695


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry but I think that most of the breeders in Scotland have stopped  Are you able to travel? I know of one in Lanarkshire or there are petshops in Edinburgh and Glasgow that occasionally have them. It isn't easy finding mice in Scotland, it took me almost two years to find my original ones.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi there  

I tried to PM you but I think because your new I can't  I know how hard it is, not many pet shops sell them anymore and breeders are few and far between in the area  Took me a while to find some in the area


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

shezzy said:


> Hi there
> 
> I tried to PM you but I think because your new I can't  I know how hard it is, not many pet shops sell them anymore and breeders are few and far between in the area  Took me a while to find some in the area


Yep and the one in your area has given up as well  Pet shops that sell them are hard to find, but there are a few. It's such a shame that more people don't realise what great pets mice are, if they did maybe it would be easier to find them


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Yep and the one in your area has given up as well  Pet shops that sell them are hard to find, but there are a few. It's such a shame that more people don't realise what great pets mice are, if they did maybe it would be easier to find them


Oh no, really?? :O it's a nightmare!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

shezzy said:


> Oh no, really?? :O it's a nightmare!


Webzdebz? She had to give up all her mice - unless you know of another one


----------



## rodentloverfife1 (Jan 4, 2012)

shezzy said:


> Hi there
> 
> I tried to PM you but I think because your new I can't  I know how hard it is, not many pet shops sell them anymore and breeders are few and far between in the area  Took me a while to find some in the area


Hi Shezzy ! are you in fife and do you have mice for sale? if u do let me know


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi rodentlover. I know a shop through here in Edinburgh that sells them if your willing to travel. I've had all my mice from there. Just say and i can PM you the details


----------



## rodentloverfife1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi peter. I cant pm you as i am new to this. if you can text me it would be excellent! 07527231695


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wrote the address and name on your visitor messages on your profile thing


----------

